# Modena Pigeons



## peteo47 (Sep 27, 2013)

Are Modena pigeons ok in a dove cote wher they are free 24/7?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i wouldnt do it ..if u have alot of hawks ..they dont fly too well


----------



## peteo47 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi, thanks for that. We dont have many hawks around here. I was thinking more of their ability to fly up to a dove cote from the ground and possibly how they would handle strong winds. Cheers, Pete.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

English Modenas can get a few feet off the ground. They are big birds with short wings, so flying is not their strong suit. German or Italian Modenas would be much better.


----------



## peteo47 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The modenas in NZ would do ok in a dove cote aslong as not too many cats were around, You do not have to worry about harrier hawks and NZ falcons are extremely rare, I think, considering our surroundings you would be ok to give it a try.


----------



## peteo47 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Roller pigeons*

Hi, I have just acquired 4 x young roller pigeons. Are they ok in a loft with an open front or should I close it in?


----------

